# some new millipedes



## Team Gomberg (Nov 9, 2017)

I enjoy millipedes. They are so 'cute'  haha. But on a serious note they are very entertaining to watch, fun to handle and help teach kiddos about God's custodians in a tangible way 

Meet my Texas giant browns. I already had 2 and acquired 2 more tonight in a trade. (Gave up my bumblebee and pink footed mills for these. Score!)










Many years ago I had a group of the African Giant Black millies. Too bad I gave them away as they are now unavailable in the states. (But if you know of a supplier LET ME KNOW!)

So far, these guys are the next best thing. Decent size and very active. 
Did I mention cute?


----------



## Jimb (Nov 10, 2017)

Those are cool! How long do they live?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2017)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HEATHER!!!!!!!

(Ugh. . . I'm not a big fan of those creatures)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 11, 2017)

Jimb said:


> Those are cool! How long do they live?



I've heard they can live 5, 7, or even 10 years although I'm careful to say for sure. My millipedes have all been wild caught and ages would be guesses at best.

And good news, I've found a source for the AGBs! I'm in touch with them and they expect some early next year


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 11, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HEATHER!!!!!!!
> 
> (Ugh. . . I'm not a big fan of those creatures)



Thank you Yvonne. It was a happy one indeed.

Perhaps you'd be a fan of my Prickly stick insects? They are CUTE little nymphs right now


----------



## wellington (Nov 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Heather. 
You totally threw me for a loop. Just never thought you would be a bug person. 
Me, not really into most bugs and I can't say they are cute, but not really ugly either.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2017)

My, my, my, my, my. . . you really have a diverse set of interests. Yes, I like the stick bugs, however, they're not for me. I just like to look at them.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 11, 2017)

I also have a tarantula. She's my favorite. 

I'm trying to convince my hubby to let me get a tailess whip scorpion! I had African Emperors in the past. They glow a beautiful green under black lights. He wants that again though. We'll see who wins lol


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 11, 2017)

You might like this collection belonging to a colleague of my daughter. They’re both Ecologists; she describes Matt as “mad”


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 28, 2017)

Cool bugs. Are the millipedes poison? I thought they were, but, that don’t matter anyway. I would still handle them!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 28, 2017)

They can secrete toxins when stressed and although it's said to occasionally cause mild irritation, I've never come across that problem.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 7, 2017)

Merry Christmas to me!! I get both!

My kids named the Asian Forest Scorpion, Darth Vader. They like to see him under black lights.



My invert rack 
The tarantula and stick insects on top
Whip and forest scorpion in the middle
Milliepedes on bottom


I could stare at them for hours..... <3


I don't have the whip yet. But I can't wait!!

P.s. Levi the leopard says hi.... lol


----------

